# Rubber Roof Bubbles



## Wanttodoitright (Mar 17, 2008)

That's definintely bad glue, or it was applied improperly!

A ballast is common with rubber membranes......mostly for wind resistance.......I've never seen rubber membrane without ballast. There are other materials that are made for un-ballasted applications, such as torch-down (different than hot tar). The ballast will be heavy, however.......make sure your structure can support it.


----------



## icma45 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for your input wanttodoitright. I'm also on another bb and your comments are consistent with everybody else. Just not sure what my roofer is gonna do.


----------

